# Sunday Special - Name Change!



## luckytrim (Feb 2, 2020)

Sunday Special - Name Change !

 1. What was the former name of the United Arab Emirates?
   a. - United Arab Republic
   b. - Moldavia
   c. - Nubia
   d. - Trucial States

 2. Russia and fourteen other nations were once a part of the U.S.S.R. What  
 did those initials stand for?
 3. What did Zaire used to be known as?
   a. - Comoros
   b. - French Somaliland
   c. - Lesotho
   d. - Belgian Congo
 4. What nation was once known as the Dutch East Indies?
 5. What two countries united to form Tanzania?
   a. - Rhodesia and Zambia
   b. - British Guyana and Dutch Guyana
   c. - Tanganyika and Zanzibar
   d. - Upper Volta and Western Sahara
 6. What nation used to be known as Abyssinia?
 7. What nation was once known as Ceylon?
 8. What name is often used for The Netherlands?
 9. What did the nation of Belize used to be known as?
   a. - Dominica
   b. - British Honduras
   c. - Dutch Guiana
   d. - Benin
 10. What are British Guiana and Dutch Guiana now known as?
   a. - Ghana and Suriname
   b. - Suriname and Guyana
   c. - Guyana and Ethiopia
   d. - Guyana and Suriname
 11. Kampuchea is the former name of what country ?
   a. - Vietnam
   b. - Korea
   c. - Cambodia
   d. - Afghanistan
 12. Zaire is now called ....
   a. - Botswana
   b. - Democratic Republic of Congo
   c. - Sudan
   d. - Mauritania
 13. Upper Volta changed its name to this, in 1984...
   a. - Benin
   b. - Leopoldville
   c. - Dahomey
   d. - Burkina Faso
 14. Czechoslovakia divided into two different countries in 1993 — name the  
 two new countries...
 15.
 Once known as New Holland, what's the name of this country now ?
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .


 1. - d
 2. Union of Soviet Socialist Republics
 3. - d
 4. Indonesia
 5. - c
 6. Ethiopia
 7. Sri Lanka
 8. Holland
 9. - b
 10. - a
 11. - c
 12. - b
 13. - d
 14. Slovakia and Czech Republic
 15. Australia


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2020)

10/15


----------

